# 3/5 Offshore



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, my first instinct today said to wait and do an afternoon trip with a friend who had pulled his boat down from Georgia. He talked me into going out early this morning and as we were leaving the pass, I noticed a steady stream of boats going the other way. Not what I wanted to see. Gave TrophyHusband a shout on the radio and he said he made it a mile and turned around. I figured we would give it a whirl and we made it to the last buoy and my buddy said " I have no business driving a boat in this, you drive". I took that a a good point to turn around and surf the breakers back into the pass. If you have never surfed a 25ft boat, I recommend you try it. I'm pretty sure we got barreled lol. Anyways, using some better judgment we decided to hang out for a while and let the wind die down a bit. Hit a couple spots in the bay and caught a few RS and some good AJ bait and around 11 we decided to try and head South again. It was still rough leaving the pass but once we made it past the tide line the ground swell was pretty spaced out and made for a decent ride out. Hit the spot and anchored up. Started putting porgy in the boat immediately and also managed a nice trigger and even a slot red. Had a couple of live baits out for almost 30 minutes with no action and then we had a solid hookup. Boated a keeper AJ followed by another keeper. I decided to give my monkey wrench jig a try and first drop got a hookup, short AJ. Caught another 4 shorts on the monkey wrench and several more shorts on live baits. Total for the day was a bunch of porgy, 1 trigger, 2 AJ, 1 redfish. Sending my friend home with a full cooler so mission accomplished. I'll post pic's later this evening, fixing to drink a few cold ones and eat some dinner.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, glad you got out and caught some fish.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great report - fans my fever. Hoping to get out weekend after next to jig up a few AJs.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like you made the best out of a tough day, and showed your buddy a good day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I could say that surfing a boat is fun, but I would be lying. The only reason I made it a mile is because it took me almost half a mile to pick the right time to turn the boat around. 

I'm glad you guys got some fish, especially with your wrench. I hope you got pics.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go peeps!!! It getting better everyday! ! Can't wait for COBE season to kick off!! Good luck and tight lines and fast drags !!! Oh and RDT!!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, this is the only pic. I had another one of Calvin with an AJ but the picture cut off half his face. Anyways, here was our haul.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Snatch it said:


> Way to go peeps!!! It getting better everyday! ! Can't wait for COBE season to kick off!! Good luck and tight lines and fast drags !!! Oh and RDT!!!!!! Hahaha



Haha man I had two tide fans fishing with me today, my father in-law and friend. Needless to say, there was plenty of smack talking on that vessel.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report peeps! Glad you guys made it out and back in safe. Looks like some dang good table fair my friend! Congrats to you and the crew!!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like to see a picture of the monkey wrench jig

Steve


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I was one of those boats you saw coming back, we went out that morning and tried to hit the Liberty at about 8 am but about 3/4 of a mile out it started gettin sketchy so we turned back towards the bay. I was in my Cape Horn 17 with one of my buddies. Good job with the catch, I'll be tryin my luck again tomorrow morning.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

aqua-holic said:


> I would like to see a picture of the monkey wrench jig
> 
> Steve


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/homemade-knife-jigs-105901/index14/

It's on the last page of that thread.


----------

